# Saltwater poppers



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, cuda here. I've seen videos online of people using the big game saltwater poppers for big jack crevalle and tuna. Would I be able to use these off of the pier and have the same effect? Would it look the same in the water? And if so, what would bite?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're going to fish from a high, fixed structure like a pier, get the solid bodied poppers that actually sink. These will stay in the water better from higher angles and can also be used in a subsurface swimming motion. Look at the Frenzy Angry Popper and the assortments made by Atom and Gibbs. I've used many of these and have had great luck with them.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay thanks man. Tight lines


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Try a pencil popper ...they cast real well and Tarpon will slurp them down.....
Fairpoint


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was just looking around online for large poppers, it's almost Jack Crevalle season in the bays! There was a large school of Jacks at the pier last week and they were so close to the pier a popper wouldn't have worked. 

But I was looking at: 
Bomber
Yo Zuri 
Tsunami 

What other brands have y'all seen in the large poppers, around 5-7" and about 2oz?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Cricket....?


----------

